

What do you buy a programmer for Xmas? - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2008/11/25/what-do-you-buy-a-programmer-for-christmas/

======
patio11
Andy, the gentleman organizing this charity drive, is a friend of mine. I
threw in a bit of an inducement for people who want to help:

<http://kalzumeus.com/2008/11/25/help-debug-the-world/>

------
speek
Trick question... (S)he celebrates festivus.

Honestly, anything from thinkgeek.com should be fun, but I love what is going
on with the donations from those T-shirts.

------
hbien
What a nice thing to do for the holidays. I've been wanting a shirt that says
something like:

    
    
        self = [[NSCoder alloc] init];
    

I've gotten a binary watch as a gift and loved it.

------
cabalamat
Celebrate Newtonmas instead...

[http://cabalamat.wordpress.com/2008/11/26/on-
december-25-a-s...](http://cabalamat.wordpress.com/2008/11/26/on-
december-25-a-saviour-was-born/)

------
josefresco
Make them craft an Amazon.com wishlist. I do it for my Mom who has no idea
what to buy an uber geek like me.

